# 2 Ex idiot car guy



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Whelp - I did it AGAIN ! I'm a diseased car person. I like em. I can't seem to sell them so I have a few. I know this is a marriage site but GD it feels great to not have to defend and explain why I spent "our" (but always MY $) on another car "we" do not need and "try" to say this/the right ones are investments - better than $ in the bank. First Ex *****ed huge when I bought kind of beat old Jag 26 years ago (I'm a bit old - 54) $4500. Yes it's not all original, and not concours, but what are 1970 XKE Jags going for these days ? More than any banc CD would have returned.... 

I irresponsibly spent another $ 4500 today - on a 1973 Saphire Blue with tan top and interior Triumph TR6. Chrome bumpers - before the ugly crash standards add ons rubber. 46,452 miles. Fricken beautiful and damn close to perfect. But I can hear the 2 Ex's.. WTF !!! It feels GREAT to not have to answer. I'll enjoy it as it goes nowhere but north in value. Maybe not a lot, but I seriously doubt I'll loose a penny on it. But I did create another problem... 13... (MC's and Trucks don't count - right?) -- better get another soon ! LOL


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Freedom!!!!!!!! Have at it. You seem to favor cars deemed "mechanic's specials" but they look good. I love the old Triumphs. When then TR 7 came out it was "the shape of things to come" and I wanted one.


----------

